
Voter Registration Data from 9 States Available for Sale on Dark Web - microwavecamera
https://www.darkreading.com/attacks-breaches/voter-registration-data-from-9-states-available-for-sale-on-dark-web/d/d-id/1329451
======
warrenm
Voter registrations are public data

